# screw / bolt



## ClimbEveryMountain

Hi everyone

Can these two words be used interchangeably or is there any difference between them?


----------



## eliot 96801

A screw is pointy on the tip, and a bolt is flat on the tip.  Screw = tornillo, bolt = tuerca.  But in casual speech, many people will use "screw" for either screw or bolt.


----------



## eliot 96801

Sorry, I was wrong, tuerca is "nut", *not* "bolt".  I guess both screw and bolt would be tornillo in Spanish?


----------



## duvija

Both are 'tornillo' in Spanish - but for 'bolt' you can also use 'bulón'. (the last one needs a 'tuerca', the first one doesn't)
Is that the difference between 'screw' and 'bolt' (I mean the need for a 'nut')?


----------



## chileno

perno y tornillo


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Quizá es que no sé qué es un perno en español jajaja. Gracias Chileno


----------



## chileno

ClimbEveryMountain said:


> Quizá es que no sé qué es un perno en español jajaja. Gracias Chileno



¿Verdad?


----------



## LanguageUser1234

I guess I'm totally confused, too. Because to me, a "screw" is something that can be loosened or tightened by a "screwdriver." A "bolt" is something for which you need a "wrench."


----------



## chileno

LanguageUser1234 said:


> I guess I'm totally confused, too. Because to me, a "screw" is something that can be loosened or tightened by a "screwdriver." A "bolt" is something for which you need a "wrench."



Correct.

With tornillo you use un destornillador o atornillador (screwdriver)

With a perno or bulón (bolt) you use a wrench and tuercas (nuts)


----------



## Lnewqban

LanguageUser1234 said:


> I guess I'm totally confused, too. Because to me, a "screw" is something that can be loosened or tightened by a "screwdriver." A "bolt" is something for which you need a "wrench."





eliot 96801 said:


> A screw is pointy on the tip, and a bolt is flat on the tip.  Screw = tornillo, bolt = tuerca.  But in casual speech, many people will use "screw" for either screw or bolt.



No siempre es así:
El *socket screw* usa una cabeza que requiere una llave tipo Allen.
El *carriage bolt *no usa ni destornillador ni llave.
El *lag bolt* tiene punta y se usa en madera.
El *machine screw* no tiene punta.

Por favor, ver:
https://www.boltdepot.com/fastener-information/Printable-Tools/Fastener-Basics.pdf


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Lnewqban... excellent link. It made it all more clear


----------



## chileno

I guess the difference in English is that the intention of a screw (tornillo) is the application. A bolt is to go through a hole and on the other coupled with a nut to tighten the fit.

Whereas, the screws are to be driven in, in order to tighten the fit.

Nonetheless, at least to me in Spanish, the machine and socket screws are bolt (pernos) you can fit a nut and use them as bolts.

Am I correct in my thinking?


----------



## Aviador

ClimbEveryMountain said:


> Quizá es que no sé qué es un perno en español jajaja...


En castellano estos son tornillos y este es un perno con su tuerca.


----------



## RIU

Lnewqban said:


> https://www.boltdepot.com/fastener-information/Printable-Tools/Fastener-Basics.pdf




Jolines, este es uno de esos enlaces para enmarcar. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Aviador

EmmaHarvey said:


> I guess both screw and bolt would be tornillo in Spanish?


No, not for me. _Screw_ is _tornillo_ and _bolt_ is _perno_.


----------

